# Files im Serververzeichnis anzeigen



## dav133 (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 wäre es möglich, dass wenn ich auf ein subdir verlinke, dass keine index.htm beinhaltet, nicht ein "no permission" fehler sondern eine Auflistung aller in diesem Verzeichnis befindlichen Daten gezeigt wird?

 also zb http://www.testseite.de/videos/ 

 Da existiert keine index.htm.

 ich möchte aber eine Auflistung haben, mit allen Dateien in diesem Verzeichnis. Bei mir bekomme ich immer eine "no permission" etc. Fehlermeldung.

 btw: habe kein php

 mfg


----------



## michel_tr (7. Juni 2005)

(Ich kopiere jetzt einfach mal einen meiner wenigen Beiträge)

Ich nehme mal an, das auf dem Server Apache läuft:

Apache hat eine Option namens "Indexes". Falls diese gesetzt ist, wird der Inhalt eines Verzeichnises ausgegeben. 

Falls du einen eigenen Server besitzt: Füge einfach den Options von dem gewünschten Verzichnis "Indexes" hinzu.

Wenn du keinen eigenen Server besitzt, kannst du folgendes versuchen:
erstelle in dem Ordner (videos) eine .htaccess Datei mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
Options +Indexes
```


Falls du danach eine Fehlermeldung wie ".htaccess: Options not allowed here" bekommst, musst du deinen Provider darum bitten entweder
- Indexes für dein gewünschtes Verzeichniss zu setzen, oder
- in .htaccess Dateien das Ändern der Options zu erlauben.


P.S.: Ich glaube unter Windows kann man keine Dateien erstellen die mit einem Punkt anfangen. Also müsstest du z.b. eine htacces.txt erstellen und dann erst auf deinem Server in .htaccess umbenennen.



Hier der Link zu meinem alten Beitrag: Link (soll kein Vorwurf sein, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen! Man weiß ja oft nicht nach was man suchen soll.)


----------

